

Interview With Sam Altman [video] - shahryc
http://recode.net/2015/07/23/watch-kara-swishers-interview-with-y-combinator-president-sam-altman-video/

======
shahryc
In reference to the YC Fellowship, Altman said, "If this works, I ‘d like to
scale it quickly to a thousand a year.” (8:33)

